# UK Meet



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

Right... Let's get this sorted out!

We all need to have a p-fury meet up! 
Most people are in the centre of England.








London, would be a great place to meet up, we could go see the aquarium, then go to a pub and chill out. There are sealife centres all around England aswell.
Here is a list of all the best aquariums around,
London aquarium
Blue planet aquarium
Sea life centre birmingham

all three have amazon exhibits with piranha, the blue planet aquarium has black piranha aswell as red bellies.
as for a time... mabe mid july, as this gives everyone enough time to get time off work and to arrange transport (most train tickets will cost around £20, if they are booked well in advance Virgin Trains)

As I have said it would be a great day out and night out aswell!!! Hit an aquarium and then a pub would be a great day out, the dutch dudes have had 2 so far and i rekon it'd be a great crack!

anyways give me some feedback on what everyone would like to do. and dont let this thread die!!!


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

i wont be comming..........too dangerous for me lol


----------



## storme37 (Aug 12, 2005)

patriot your a member of this site i'm sure you would be quite safe and welcome to join in a meet i for 1 would not object to you attending a meet please remember its about piranha lovers meeting up and having fun not about anything else peoples personal circumstances dont have to come into this its just a day out to see some fish and have a beer with people who love piranhas.

i vote london aquerium

storme


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

storme37 said:


> patriot your a member of this site i'm sure you would be quite safe and welcome to join in a meet i for 1 would not object to you attending a meet please remember its about piranha lovers meeting up and having fun not about anything else peoples personal circumstances dont have to come into this its just a day out to see some fish and have a beer with people who love piranhas.
> 
> i vote london aquerium
> 
> storme


I second this. Any meet I am at you will be safe to attend (not many people would mess with me in person!).

Im happy with any of those places. I am closest to Blue Planet and it is also one of the best for Amazon tanks, but I will be happy to travel to anywhere. I can offer a great night out in Manchester though if we go to anywhere round me


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

anymore thoughts and suggestion people?
maybe someone should put the word out on apuk for people like innes


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> (not many people would mess with me in person!).


Its true, behind hairdressers and male flight attendants forum moderators are some of the hardest people in britain!!!

Get a date sorted and ill see what i can do, although im the furthest out on that map!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> (not many people would mess with me in person!).


Its true, behind hairdressers and male flight attendants forum moderators are some of the hardest people in britain!!!
[/quote]







best post ever








craig, c'mon mate, that really is a daft thing to post, how could u possibly say anyone would be safe with YOU there, wtf ,are you gonna come tooled up or what.
btw, im not tryin to take the piss, just think its funny


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

keep it on toipic, i think craig was just joking or he might be 7ft tall and 6ft wide.

i'm thinking around the 15-20th of July in london.


----------



## smurf (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey guys, nice to see that the UK is planning a meet too. Is it only UK people only? Or are Dutchies alowed to come too ?

Skip the pub!! Just arrange some beverages in front of the piranha tank after closure time!!
http://nl.piranha-fury.com/forum/index.php...103487&hl=emmen The last picture shows what I mean









Greetz,smurf


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

if you all decide on blue planet aquarium here's a few pics of what you can expect to see
View attachment 109010

View attachment 109011

View attachment 109012


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

ROTTIE said:


> (not many people would mess with me in person!).


Its true, behind hairdressers and male flight attendants forum moderators are some of the hardest people in britain!!!
[/quote]







best post ever








craig, c'mon mate, that really is a daft thing to post, how could u possibly say anyone would be safe with YOU there, wtf ,are you gonna come tooled up or what.
btw, im not tryin to take the piss, just think its funny
[/quote]

I was joking, I would never say that in a serious sense. But this in an internet forum and should know better than for sarcasm to be taken seriously!!

Although I am 6' 6" and weigh 17st and have kick boxed since I was young


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

CraigStables said:


> (not many people would mess with me in person!).


Its true, behind hairdressers and male flight attendants forum moderators are some of the hardest people in britain!!!
[/quote]







best post ever








craig, c'mon mate, that really is a daft thing to post, how could u possibly say anyone would be safe with YOU there, wtf ,are you gonna come tooled up or what.
btw, im not tryin to take the piss, just think its funny
[/quote]

I was joking, I would never say that in a serious sense. But this in an internet forum and should know better than for sarcasm to be taken seriously!!

Although I am 6' 6" and weigh 17st and have kick boxed since I was young















[/quote]

I thought your arms looked long from the avatar! Thats pretty tall!

Well i'm 16 stone but only 6ft tall. And i've drunk ale since I was young







Maybe I could sit on anybody who gets out of line, lol. I'm not that fat honest


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Mellor44 said:


> (not many people would mess with me in person!).


Its true, behind hairdressers and male flight attendants forum moderators are some of the hardest people in britain!!!
[/quote]







best post ever








craig, c'mon mate, that really is a daft thing to post, how could u possibly say anyone would be safe with YOU there, wtf ,are you gonna come tooled up or what.
btw, im not tryin to take the piss, just think its funny
[/quote]

I was joking, I would never say that in a serious sense. But this in an internet forum and should know better than for sarcasm to be taken seriously!!

Although I am 6' 6" and weigh 17st and have kick boxed since I was young















[/quote]

I thought your arms looked long from the avatar! Thats pretty tall!

Well i'm 16 stone but only 6ft tall. And i've drunk ale since I was young







Maybe I could sit on anybody who gets out of line, lol. I'm not that fat honest








[/quote]







good one


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

drinks infront of the piranha tank would be awesome, dutchies are allowed the more the merrier!!!!
you guys could probably get a cheap flight over to london i would have thought


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Mellor44 said:


> I thought your arms looked long from the avatar! Thats pretty tall!
> 
> Well i'm 16 stone but only 6ft tall. And i've drunk ale since I was young
> 
> ...


Im not really 6' 6", was just winding that guy up a little









Im just a tad over 6' and weigh around 14st, mostly muscle though as wouldnt say I was fat


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Aw... Y'all should wait until around December. I'm gonna be back in the UK then visiting the fiancee's parents for Christmas (shudder)


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Aw... Y'all should wait until around December. I'm gonna be back in the UK then visiting the fiancee's parents for Christmas (shudder)


what area of the UK?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

alan said:


> Aw... Y'all should wait until around December. I'm gonna be back in the UK then visiting the fiancee's parents for Christmas (shudder)


what area of the UK?
[/quote]

Penrith, Cumbria. But we'll be near Liverpool for part of the time and its just a few hours trainride down to London from there.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

So... I say the venue is, the london aquarium, i will enquire about gettin a buffet and a few drinks if that is possible!

dates? is the middle/late july good for everyone?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

I've sent london aquarium an e-mail
check this out:
http://www.londonaquarium.co.uk/taxonomy_menu/8/84/65/117


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

looks good


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

only problem it looks expensive!!!!
I was looking at a brochure, and it said that for every additional hour after 11pm it is charged at £1,000!!!! eek!!!


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

sounds good il try and come if im not working


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

StuartDanger said:


> only problem it looks expensive!!!!
> I was looking at a brochure, and it said that for every additional hour after 11pm it is charged at £1,000!!!! eek!!!


WHAT !! they must be joking


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

StuartDanger said:


> only problem it looks expensive!!!!
> I was looking at a brochure, and it said that for every additional hour after 11pm it is charged at £1,000!!!! eek!!!


count me out, i dont wanna meet u all that much :rasp:


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

like we care bro...


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

StuartDanger said:


> like we care bro...


touch little prick arnt you


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

neh bro, it's the truth
like we care!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

StuartDanger said:


> neh bro, it's the truth
> like we care!

















View attachment 109152


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i rekon its most likely to end up in massive puch up


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

I think I have met a fair few UK Piranha people already but there are a load I haven't. I am sure it would be a good laugh. But if you go by comments made on forums I agree it would be a Royal Rumble! However in person nobody seems of this mentality.

London does seem to be a way from most people however. And I'm not too fussed in seeing the London aquarium again.

I think silly arguments in the UK thread are a getting a little out of hand. Is this the only forum people let off steam and be themselves? Not a bad thing I suppose.

Stuart and Rottie being the latest. Why would we all want to meet with previous internet arguments beforehand. I think Rottie was joking with his comments, maybe doesn't want a meet but only joking about seriously not wanting to meet. I think it may be the change from Dr Dope, does this mean the old THC is out of the bloodstream?

Stuart if you wear the spiderman costume I will be there







Now that would be a laugh


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Mellor44 said:


> I think I have met a fair few UK Piranha people already but there are a load I haven't. I am sure it would be a good laugh. But if you go by comments made on forums I agree it would be a Royal Rumble! However in person nobody seems of this mentality.
> 
> London does seem to be a way from most people however. And I'm not too fussed in seeing the London aquarium again.
> 
> ...


spot on Ian , it was only a joking, based on the fact it was gonna be £1000 to go to London aquarium, and again your right on the THC as well gave up 3 week ago, still abit tense if you no what i mean









oh and Stuart apologised ,so its all good


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

yea me and rottie are all good in the hood, infact he's coming over to see me in my spidey outfit!

as for distance, what are the opinions of people in the north? such as innes and dixon?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

StuartDanger said:


> yea me and rottie are all good in the hood, infact he's coming over to see me in my spidey outfit!

















i just spat my drink over my computer


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

you spit... oh, i was hoping you swallowed... maybe tonight wont be as much fun as i hoped


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

ROTTIE said:


> I think I have met a fair few UK Piranha people already but there are a load I haven't. I am sure it would be a good laugh. But if you go by comments made on forums I agree it would be a Royal Rumble! However in person nobody seems of this mentality.
> 
> London does seem to be a way from most people however. And I'm not too fussed in seeing the London aquarium again.
> 
> ...


spot on Ian , it was only a joking, based on the fact it was gonna be £1000 to go to London aquarium, and again your right on the THC as well gave up 3 week ago, still abit tense if you no what i mean









oh and Stuart apologised ,so its all good








[/quote]

I know what you mean







You will feel better for it. Clear headed and the ease of getting up on a morning. Just don't do what I do and drink all the time instead. Couple of pints off a sumo wrestler at the moment. I'm going to quit the cigs tomorrow.

It sounds like you are getting on better than ever


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

StuartDanger said:


> you spit... oh, i was hoping you swallowed... maybe tonight wont be as much fun as i hoped


LOL

someones spidey senses are tingling!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

StuartDanger said:


> yea me and rottie are all good in the hood, infact he's coming over to see me in my spidey outfit!
> 
> as for distance, what are the opinions of people in the north? such as innes and dixon?


a bit too far for me plus i have major building work planned for july and august so will be a bit busy to enjoy myself


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

im up for meeting just give me the dates. could it be at london if possible .

maybe a pub lunch?


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

I have tried this before







,its about £22 to get in,theres loads of pubs to eat and drink nearby







,i think you'll need £100 max for a good day out,Birmingham is no good,went last week,best thing they have is a giant spider crab,they have 10 tank reared 10inch reds in a small tank,i was in and out in 30 mins.
You could spend atleast 2-3 hours in the london aquarium is massive and they have 20ft+ sharks.

If were going to do it just arrange a date and meetup,whoever dont turn up,there loss.


----------



## dave mcg (Jul 15, 2004)

my house ?

kidding. although london would be ok if i can get off work


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Awwww i'd loved to of came down, bit far south
for me and way too busy for me to get away from 
work at that time of year.

I'll miss the spidey outfit









If you ever make it up to edinburgh remember i have a guest house


----------

